
Canny the Robot: Programming with Headphones - akumpf
http://research.kumpf.cc/2015-ProgrammingWithHeadphones/
======
akumpf
Direct link to video here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=780A0cv1qgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=780A0cv1qgA)

